# Sneak peek



## therichinc (Apr 6, 2017)

Here's one I'm getting close to finishing.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Apr 6, 2017)

oh yeah...no I feel dirty....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Foot Patrol (Apr 6, 2017)

Looking good Rich! Keep it up.

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2017)




----------



## Greg W (Apr 8, 2017)

Very nice. The handle combo looks great. Nice looking pins too.


----------

